# Tornado Fenais da Luz, São Miguel Açores 26-09-2011



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 17:20)

> Ao início da tarde ventos fortes, verticais, sugerindo o que parece ser a acção de um mini-tornado, arrancou telhas em residências na orla marítima da freguesia dos Fenais da Luz, concelho da costa norte de Ponta Delgada, em São Miguel.
> 
> Ovento forte que se fez sentir hoje nos Fenais da Luz e em S. Vicente Ferreira destruiu parcialmente os telhados de cerca de 20 moradias nestas duas freguesias do concelho de Ponta Delgada, em S. Miguel, Açores.
> 
> ...


Fonte: http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=22984&visual=3&layout=10&tm=10


----------



## mnascimento (26 Set 2011 às 18:16)

indicam como tornado, mas cá para mim é tromba de água... Alguém pode me confirmar isso?



EDIT: http://www.jornaldiario.com/ver_noticia.php?id=37354


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2011 às 18:28)

mnascimento disse:


> indicam como tornado, mas cá para mim é tromba de água... Alguém pode me confirmar isso?



Uma tromba é um tornado sobre água, e neste caso pelos vistos provocou estragos em terra.


----------



## mnascimento (26 Set 2011 às 18:31)

Vince disse:


> Uma tromba é um tornado sobre água, e neste caso pelos vistos provocou estragos em terra.



Pois foi, erro meu que não reparei bem. Obrigado


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 18:52)

mnascimento disse:


> Tornado Fenais da Luz - S.Miguel (26.9.2011)      - YouTube
> 
> 
> indicam como tornado, mas cá para mim é tromba de água... Alguém pode me confirmar isso?
> ...



Não consigo aceder


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2011 às 18:58)

icewoman disse:


> Não consigo aceder



Mas dava, o utilizador apagou-os do youtube, tinha lá 2 vídeos onde era visível o tornado, um com som ambiente e outro editado  com musica. Se calhar vendeu o vídeo a uma TV que exigiu em troca que ele o retirasse para ter exclusivo.

Esse utilizador tem ainda este lá:


----------



## fablept (26 Set 2011 às 19:10)

> Um tornado de classe 1 provocou esta segunda-feira pelas 12h30 estragos em 20 moradias nos Fenais da Luz, concelho de Ponta Delgada, na zona litoral junto à Igreja da freguesia.
> 
> De acordo com com Emanuel Sousa, comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Ponta Delgada, não se houve ferimentos havendo apenas a registar danos materiais em 20 moradias.
> 
> ...



Video de alguns danos
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticias/view/219185


Download do ficheiro (não vá desaparecer outra vez)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15802004/Tornado Fenais da Luz - S.Miguel (26.9.2011)(480p_H.264-AAC).flv


----------



## rossby (26 Set 2011 às 22:18)

fablept disse:


> Video de alguns danos
> http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticias/view/219185
> 
> Tornado Fenais da Luz - S.Miguel (26.9.2011)      - YouTube
> ...



Eu éstive lá e pareceu-me um F0.


----------



## rossby (26 Set 2011 às 22:21)

icewoman disse:


> Não consigo aceder



Tornado F0.


----------



## fablept (26 Set 2011 às 22:48)

rossby disse:


> Eu éstive lá e pareceu-me um F0.



Em que direcção moveu-se o tornado? Para o mar? Estive a ver o video mas não consegui localizar muito bem o local para onde se dirigia..


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2011 às 23:06)

Devido à proximidade do mar, quase de certeza que foi uma tromba que entrou por terra a dentro, à semelhança do que aconteceu em Dezembro de 2006 na mesma ilha. Mas aguardemos por uma investigação.


----------



## rossby (26 Set 2011 às 23:35)

Vince disse:


> Devido à proximidade do mar, quase de certeza que foi uma tromba que entrou por terra a dentro, à semelhança do que aconteceu em Dezembro de 2006 na mesma ilha. Mas aguardemos por uma investigação.



Negativo O tornado deslocou-se de Sul para Norte, isto é de terra para a costa Norte. 

O da Lagoa formou-se no mar, junto da costa Sul e entrou por terra. Nessa altura, classifiquei-o como F2.


----------



## fablept (27 Set 2011 às 00:02)

Deve ter descido +- pelos Aflitos até aos Fenais da Luz..interessante seria saber por onde "nasceu", não acredito que tenha feito a viagem desde a costa sul até à norte..pelo meio ainda é bastante montanhoso.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2011 às 00:10)

rossby disse:


> Negativo O tornado deslocou-se de Sul para Norte, isto é de terra para a costa Norte.
> 
> O da Lagoa formou-se no mar, junto da costa Sul e entrou por terra. Nessa altura, classifiquei-o como F2.



O stormtrack (steering nos níveis médios e altos) estava de facto de sul para norte, mas isso não impede que um tornado de curta duração ande algum tempo dum lado para o outro fora do fluxo dominante. Mas o que disse foi apenas por intuição, a larga maioria dos tornados numa localidade junto ao mar formam-se na água, mas referi que o ideal é aguardar por uma investigação, se está comprovado que foi essa a direcção, óptimo, retiro o que disse. Há mais pormenores sobre o assunto ? Quantos quilómetros esteve no chão, etc ?


----------



## rossby (27 Set 2011 às 01:52)

Vince disse:


> O stormtrack (steering nos níveis médios e altos) estava de facto de sul para norte, mas isso não impede que um tornado de curta duração ande algum tempo dum lado para o outro fora do fluxo dominante. Mas o que disse foi apenas por intuição, a larga maioria dos tornados numa localidade junto ao mar formam-se na água, mas referi que o ideal é aguardar por uma investigação, se está comprovado que foi essa a direcção, óptimo, retiro o que disse. Há mais pormenores sobre o assunto ? Quantos quilómetros esteve no chão, etc ?



As testemunhas confirmam esse percurso. O evento durou apenas alguns minutos (< 5). O tornardo percorreu no solo algumas centenas de metros, mas menos de 1 km, não houve sinais de ter deslocado veículos das ruas, etc.

Bom, mas aguardemos os resultados da peritagem :assobio:


----------



## fablept (27 Set 2011 às 17:56)

> 2011-09-27 (IM)
> 
> Ontem, dia 26 de setembro, cerca das 13:30 (TUC), um tornado classificado como F0 (escala de Fujita), assolou a freguesia dos Fenais da Luz (costa Norte de S. Miguel, Açores).
> 
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------

